# Cost of living in Dubai



## nicola_ed28 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi,

My husband and I are considering moving to Dubai. My husband has been looking at jobs as a project manager/surveyor. We were asvised by a recruitment company that he could expect a salary of around £80,000. Would you be able to live off of this (pay accomodation,car, nursery, food etc) We currently live in th UK and would be looking for 2/3 bed accomodation.

Any information would be a great help


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Please read the sticky at the top of the page. You will find all the info that you need there.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

nicola_ed28 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My husband and I are considering moving to Dubai. My husband has been looking at jobs as a project manager/surveyor. We were asvised by a recruitment company that he could expect a salary of around £80,000. Would you be able to live off of this (pay accomodation,car, nursery, food etc) We currently live in th UK and would be looking for 2/3 bed accomodation.
> 
> Any information would be a great help



80,000 pounds is what? 480K Dirhams? Well, it depends what you want. Do you want to live in a villa? A 3 bed is going to set you back around 350K right there. An apartment 250K to 300K (?). I wrote a lengthy reply recently (I think) about schooling etc, so maybe look for more posts by me and you might find it. You really have to ask what you want out of Dubai. If it's making and saving a fortune, it's probably not going to happen.

www.bhomes.com would give you some ideas on cost of rent as would www.gulfnews.com and click on property classifieds. Seriously though, do a search, there has been loads written recently.


----------

